# Help



## whisk (Dec 12, 2001)

I will be attending the Orlando Culinary Academy in July when it 
opens, I am on the first list of students. Is there a text book I can get that 
will give me a head start?


:bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Whisk and welcome!

At my school, we use Professional Cooking by Gisslen; it's not bad but it's pricy so check your library before you commit to buying anything. My favourite teacher still believes in the Larousse Gastronomique;l he thinks it should be on every cook's bedside. Look into it!


----------

